# How level is your aquarium?



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

My new set up is 120 gallons and I have it as level as I am going to get it. It is sitting on a hardwood floor which is on a concrete slab. It was a little over and 1/8 inch leaning forward so I used some hard rubber floor runners and cut them to fit under the front of the tank about 6 inches in. Everything is just about level but it is still a little less than 1/16 of an inch off.

The weird thing is, on one side it is off 1/16 leaning forward and on the other side it seems to be leaning back the 1/16. I have tried everything and this is the best I can get it. Now is this going to be a problem? I figure around 1/16 will not be a problem and its fine but I just want to make sure so it doesn't come crashing down in the future. Last thing I need is to have it come crashing down when my 3 year old daughter is around it. Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

That would make me nervous. Basically what you're saying is that your tank is twisted 1/8 lengthwise. Glass is not supposed to do this and I'm surprised it hasn't broke. Is your tank acrylic? Also, make sure your level is placed on the glass not the tank frame or stand. If it truly is off by 1/8" over the length I would correct it immediately.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Make sure the four corners are supported. When placed on the stand, there should be no corner to 
corner wobble.

The 'twist' that you're seeing could just be from the tank frame. Check it at the stand. If the stand is truly 
'twisting', then I'd resolve that.

Regarding the safety of your 3 year old, it's always a concern. Tanks can fail even if set up perfectly. No 
one can tell you that there's no risk.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm! I guess it could be the tank frame. Thats where I have been putting the level. I did level the stand first and it was almost perfect. Once the tank went on it wasn't level anymore. I just can't remember if the stand was off on one side opposite of the other. Could the stand maybe be warped in this way? If so I guess thats a bad thing lol.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Could the stand maybe be warped in this way? If so I guess thats a bad thing lol.


It could be, or could have warped because it's not built well enough. Either case isn't good. Is there any 
way to check the stand even with the tank on it? Is there enough of the stand base exposed that you can 
sit the level on it? Or, is the tank empty? If so, just check with the level on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I think there is enough room to check just the stand. Its a perfecto stand and its only about 5 years old. I will check when I get home. Hopefully its just the frame. I'd hate to have to take it down and get another stand.


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you have anything between your tank and stand ??

Most people use styrofoam to help gap any area's to provide the best [possible surface area for the tank to sit on..


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Grey Legion said:


> Do you have anything between your tank and stand ??
> 
> Most people use styrofoam to help gap any area's to provide the best [possible surface area for the tank to sit on..


I actually dont have anything between it. Is it recommended?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If your stand is twisted, foam is not going to resolve that. Some use it, but I'm one that believes in just 
getting the stand right. I also wouldn't recommend it unless the aquarium manufacturer also was 
behind the idea. The one I contacted one time (All Glass) was not. But, I hear Glass Cages 
recommends it.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

If I read your first post right you used hard rubber between the tank and the stand to level the tank about 6 inches in? If so you definitely want to change that. You want your tank to be supported fully by the stand. Level the stand with the tank on it. Instead of using hard rubber which will compress as the significant weight of water is put into the tank use wood shims between the stand and the floor. Wood shims will allow you to adjust it slightly as you fill it with water as well.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> If I read your first post right you used hard rubber between the tank and the stand to level the tank about 6 inches in? If so you definitely want to change that. You want your tank to be supported fully by the stand. Level the stand with the tank on it. Instead of using hard rubber which will compress as the significant weight of water is put into the tank use wood shims between the stand and the floor. Wood shims will allow you to adjust it slightly as you fill it with water as well.


I kind of wrote that wrong. I used the hard rubber matts under the stand, not the tank.

Are shims ok to use? It just seems scary to have all that weight on a few shims.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Working fine for me with a 90 gallon tank I've had setup for almost 4 months. It's still exactly the level it was when I set it up. I put shims in several places along each side (4) to even out the pressure. I got my tank exactly level in this manner and it was very easy to do - took about 10 minutes.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Shims :thumb: That's what I've always used as well.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

kfig7 said:


> Steve St.Laurent said:
> 
> 
> > If I read your first post right you used hard rubber between the tank and the stand to level the tank about 6 inches in? If so you definitely want to change that. You want your tank to be supported fully by the stand. Level the stand with the tank on it. Instead of using hard rubber which will compress as the significant weight of water is put into the tank use wood shims between the stand and the floor. Wood shims will allow you to adjust it slightly as you fill it with water as well.
> ...


There are two way to use a shim. You could take a small piece of wood to prop of the stand. I would consider that a bad way.

Depending on how much shim you need and how the bottom of the stand is, the better way is to shim as much of the stand as possible so there is no gap between the floor and the stand after you shim. For example, don't just shim at the corner leaving a gap for half the length of the stand.

Hopefully that makes sense. Maybe someone else can explain it better.


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I was able to measure just the stand and it is perfectly level. So am I right in assuming that it may just be the frame that is off?


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

My house is 100 years old, and none of the floors are level. I've had my 50 set up for about 8 years in the same spot, which is off by probably 1/4 inch from one end of the tank to the other. Should I be worried? Does it put undue stress on the joins of the tank.. the stand is solid.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Hopefully that makes sense. Maybe someone else can explain it better.


I usually put shims every 6" or so. You shouldn't need to fill every space, but as cheap as shims are, 
be generous with them.



> Well I was able to measure just the stand and it is perfectly level. So am I right in assuming
> that it may just be the frame that is off?


Yes, I'd be happy with it and enjoy it as is.



> I've had my 50 set up for about 8 years in the same spot, which is off by probably 1/4 inch from
> one end of the tank to the other. Should I be worried? Does it put undue stress on the joins of the
> tank.. the stand is solid.


Support at the corners is more important than perfectly level. Different theories and opinions out there, 
but I'd say after 8 years you've field tested this pretty well and I'd leave it alone.

Just my .02


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

Could the plastic top of your tank simply not be installed properly? This could create the appearance of a non square tank when in fact the tank is fine.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Easy way to figure it out - put your level on the floor of the tank and see how it sits.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

I think this is the result of a tear in the fabric of time/space. Any attempts to restore normalcy will result in the death of a non warp culture and a violation of the prime directive! Or not...


----------



## Murky (Jun 13, 2007)

JimInAugusta said:


> I think this is the result of a tear in the fabric of time/space. Any attempts to restore normalcy will result in the death of a non warp culture and a violation of the prime directive! Or not...


LoL

I agree if the glass is twisting, which I highly doubt it's twisting... I think the most critical thing is how flat the tank sits on the stand and there are no areas you could slide a credit card under the tank. if the water level was off level by 1/16th of an inch I really don't think you're going to have a problem


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

My $.02, Level is level! I want my stand level..not close to level! Then I want my tank level...not close to level! You have one shot at making it right, so make it right!
I have a Glass Cages tank(6'-180g glass) and yes they recomand 3/4" foam between the stand and the tank.
Dan


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe its just me but I'd be checking the level of the tank, not the stand. With a 120 gallon tank yoou should have plenty of room to get a torpedo level sitting entirely on the glass of the tank. Put the torpedo level on the empty tank on top of the stand. Now level the TANK by shimming the stand as needed. Start by shimming the corners until the tank is level. Once the tank is level fill in any gaps between the stand and the ground with increasingly smaller shims. Thats what I'd do. Just my $.02


----------

